# Rod repair



## gumbo (Jun 4, 2007)

Have a shimano trevala xxh spinning rod that need the first guide and the tip top guide replaced/repaired. Amberjacks are hard on equipment. Already been to FTU for the tip top and they used the wrong adhesive. Please reply or PM me with any suggestions.

Thanks,

Gumbo


----------

